# Clenbuterol - Taper Down Or Not?



## deolm (Mar 7, 2009)

I am planning to do a cycle of clenbuterol soon, but have found a lot of different opinions over the internet of whether to taper down or not at the end, and was just wondering whether you guys thought it was necessary to taper down, or just stop at your highest dosage.

Would there be any negative effects from doing this? Cheers.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 7, 2009)

IMHO the two day on, one day off method works the best. Tapering up is ok, and NECESSARY for a first timer. this method allows you to use the active life of clen to keep your levels consistent. 
Here is an example of a typical six week clen (42day) cycle and how I would suggest it for a first timer.
day1-20mcg
day2-40mcg
day3-off
day4-60mcg 
day5-80mcg
day6-off 
Listen to your body! dont be foolish and increase past your individual tolerance.
(just because a website or other person tells you there were fine at 200mcg doesnt mean your body will react the same)
after day 14 take day 15-28 off then repeat the cycle from day 29-42.
Remember Clen is used for fat loss and fat loss only. If you are not prepared to devote your lifestyle to maximize fat loss (in the healthiest possible way) you are not prepared for a cycle of clenbuterol. Fat loss and ONLY fat loss should be your ONLY concern when running clen. ONLY ONLY ONLY.

EDIT:
Just realized your only twenty... might want to hold off on the clen for a while... but if you insist then to answer your other question... YES there is be side effects from this drug like any other, but it is impossible to determine which ones your body will exhibit.


----------



## deolm (Mar 7, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> IMHO the two day on, one day off method works the best. Tapering up is ok, and NECESSARY for a first timer. this method allows you to use the active life of clen to keep your levels consistent.
> Here is an example of a typical six week clen (42day) cycle and how I would suggest it for a first timer.
> day1-20mcg
> day2-40mcg
> ...



Thanks for that, I really appreciate it. But what I really want to know is, is there a need to taper down (i.e. when finishing the cycle)?

I will definately taper up and see how my body reacts to it, but some people have said it is not necessary to taper down as the body is already used to it, whereas others say that it is necessary and I just wanted peoples opinions on whether they think it is necessery or not.

How many times have you used clen and what were your results like? Did you taper back down or just stop at your highest dose?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 7, 2009)

I would also ask what your current bodyfat levels look like.  Clen and other such supps are really to be used when you're getting pretty lean and your body starts fighting with you.  Don't just use it for fat loss in general, it's not worth the potential side effects.


----------



## deolm (Mar 7, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> I would also ask what your current bodyfat levels look like.  Clen and other such supps are really to be used when you're getting pretty lean and your body starts fighting with you.  Don't just use it for fat loss in general, it's not worth the potential side effects.



I don't know what it is in figures, but if you PM me your email I could send you a picture.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 7, 2009)

Honestly you should know info like that before considering using something like clen.

It's hard to judge from just a picture (at least for me) but a good guideline for being near the right level is that you should start to see definition in your abs...for males that starts to happen at around 10-12% I believe.


----------



## deolm (Mar 7, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Honestly you should know info like that before considering using something like clen.
> 
> It's hard to judge from just a picture (at least for me) but a good guideline for being near the right level is that you should start to see definition in your abs...for males that starts to happen at around 10-12% I believe.



Ok, well I definitely have that. I can see my top 4 abs and starting to bring out the lower two. The top of my obliques are also visible.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 7, 2009)

Man I must have been in a pretty decent mood earlier today to just go and recommend a cycle like that... 
Thats not like me usually.
Anyways, IMO tapering down is not necessary. Your body naturally tapers down. 
Also, why do you want to get your BF% down so low. It seems like you have already come far enough to see some midsection definition, what the hurry to start using clen?


----------



## pthom032 (Mar 9, 2009)

*clen*

do you know pf a good place to get it??


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 9, 2009)

pthom032 said:


> do you know pf a good place to get it??



Are you stupid?  
--------------------
And deolm you need to do some more research.  I mean I know the internet is fast information but as you see youre getting alot of different info.


----------

